
The Little Book of Semaphores - pythonist
http://greenteapress.com/semaphores/
======
brudgers
Direct to PDF:
[http://greenteapress.com/semaphores/downey08semaphores.pdf](http://greenteapress.com/semaphores/downey08semaphores.pdf)

